
Ask HN: Error tracking SaaS hosted in Europe - zhan_eg
We are on the verge of releasing v1.0 of our product and want to have client side (React) error reporting. Business requirement is if possible not to use third-party services hosted in the US, but in Europe.<p>Is there such a beast? If we can&#x27;t find one, we are most probably going to self-host Sentry - has anyone had any issues with it?<p>Are you using anything else?<p>Below is a list of the ones, that are excluded based on my research (and may be helpful for someone else):<p>NewRelic - hosted in the US, Chicago, Server Central [1]<p>Datadog - hosted in the US, &quot;primarly Virginia&quot;, AWS [2]<p>Rollbar - hosted in the US, Iowa [3]<p>Sentry - hosted in the US (answer from support)<p>[1] https:&#x2F;&#x2F;docs.newrelic.com&#x2F;docs&#x2F;using-new-relic&#x2F;new-relic-security&#x2F;security&#x2F;security 
[2] https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.datadoghq.com&#x2F;security&#x2F; Data tab
[3] https:&#x2F;&#x2F;rollbar.com&#x2F;compliance&#x2F;<p>Waiting for support answers from Airbrake and Raygun, will add them later.
======
mtmail
Thank you for sharing your initial research. Too many AskHN drop a question
without hint what the user already looked at.

[https://raygun.com](https://raygun.com) and
[https://www.honeybadger.io/](https://www.honeybadger.io/) seem to be US, too.

[https://appsignal.com/](https://appsignal.com/) is based in Amsterdam.

~~~
stympy
We (honeybadger.io) are open to spinning up an EU-hosted version of our
service. Those who would like to signal their interest in that can contact us
at support@honeybadger.io. :)

~~~
zhan_eg
Thank you for the response, I'll contact you shortly :)

------
stefant
Sematext Cloud (all in one monitoring & logging) is available in Europe and
USA. You choose the region when you sign up or login
[https://apps.eu.sematext.com/ui/registration](https://apps.eu.sematext.com/ui/registration)

